
Incentives as Ideology - RockyMcNuts
http://stumblingandmumbling.typepad.com/stumbling_and_mumbling/2016/04/incentives-as-ideology.html
======
enkiv2
Incentives manufacture their own perversity. Take for example expensive
signalling: any incentive system with strong incentives will trivially have
paradoxical effects in any situation where expensive signalling is common (for
example, within middle classes, teenagers will join social groups that involve
explicitly avoiding gainful employment as a means of demonstrating group
loyalty -- hence punks, goths, and stoners).

------
RockyMcNuts
Incentives matter, but big incentives don't work as well as well-designed
small incentives. Justifying massive inequality as a necessary incentive
doesn't have any theoretical or empirical foundation in reality.

